# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Chiyou

## Chiyou

Coucou à tous  ::  Je me présente ! 

Je connais le forum via "*adoptez un caniche" Admin DAISY et j'ai adopté Arnold et Willy, 2 inséparables chiens mâles, au refuge de l'Etang Bleu à Thierville.
*
J'aime les chiens (chiennes) 
J'ai toujours adopté des toutous (surtout des chiennes) maltraités.

J'avais également des chiens vieux pour qu'ils aient un fin de vie heureuse
mais cela me fait trop mal et  je ne supporte plus car je suis hyper sensible.

J'envisage encore 2 adoptions mais pas plus de 5ans (sauf cas urgent) 7 ans maximum

J'aime aussi les chats (mais trop peur de les voir écraser) J'en ai eu également. 
SINON J'AIME TOUS LES ANIMAUX  (Juste phobie des araignées)

J'aime le fitness, les voyages et surtout nos anmis les bêtes !

BISOUS

----------


## rafaela13

Bonjour et bienvenue Chiyou !! Bravo pour ces adoptions !!  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Daysie433

coucou chiyou

contente de voir que tu nous rejoins sur Rescue, alors bienvenue à toi et tes deux petits adoptés parmi nous
merci d'avoir parlé de notre forum "adoptez un caniche"
fais plein de caresses de ma part à Arnold et Willy
gros bisous et bonne journée

bienvenue_016.gif

----------


## leeloolulu

bienvenue ::

----------


## Chiyou

coucou !DSC00002.JPG DSC00003.JPG

Voici enfin ou vous trouver ! Tout a changé sur mon PC ! Je n'arrive pas à transmettre la photo *d'ARNOLD et WILLY* à l'ETANG BLEU ni à MORNAC (les 2 garçons s'appellent depuis leur adoption *JIMMY* le teckel et la bouboule genre York *POUPI !* Cela fait depuis 2013 que je les ai adoptés (ils avaient 3 et demi). Les voici ensemble toujours inséparables et maintenant ils ont 12 ans et toujours en forme et très très très heureux.

 J'ai également 2 léonberg (des filles) qui ont 8 ans ! mes toutous s'aiment tous !

Nous habitons donc depuis 2014 en Charente Limousine sur 50 ares donc c'est la joie pour mes loulous et louloutes.

Je voulais aussi pendre des nouvelles de *KATIA à MORNAC* qui habite également en Charente Limousine *ET JE NE SAIS COMMENT FAIRE*
J'aimerais reprendre un petit contact avec vous et donner des nouvelles à l'ETANG BLEU et MORNAC. Si vous pouvez leur envoyer la photos et mon message se serait sympas de votre part car je n'arrive pas à les joindre sur PC. 

GROS GROS BISOUS A TOUS !
 ::  et j'espère avoir de vos nouvelles SMAC !

----------

